# QUINCY COMPRESSOR with new 240 electric motor



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

This thing supplied my mechanic shop and paint booth with plenty of air. I've had this for more than 20 years and its time to let it go now that I no longer see myself doing that type of work. Everything still works as it should, it was rebuilt after I closed the shop down so it's ready for many more years of use. The Electric motor is brand new and will need to be mounted as I just have it sitting up there for the picture. I also have belts for everything too. 
I have a tractor and trailer so I can deliver for a fee. It is not rusted, it is just layers and layers of paint. could probably use another layer. 

any more questions, just let me know. 

It is located in Coldspring TX. 

$1000


----------

